# Cat5e



## DontKnowWye (Dec 11, 2010)

AaronJ said:


> Would cat5e work with T1?
> 
> What is the difference between Cat5e and Cat6?


You are an Electrical Consultant who "Use to own a Telecommunications Business"?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_5e
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category_6_cable


----------



## AaronJ (Oct 28, 2009)

LoL, yeah Thanks DontknowWye. I kinda put my foot in my mouth. My telecommunication business that I had was CATV and we didn't mess with any structuring wire. We did basic installation for major MSP's throughout the United States, when I shut down that business I started an electrical contracting company. The consulting part, I have helped other contractors get their company's more organized, so they can be more profitable. 

This client that we are working with is thinking about going with Cat6 now instead of Cat5e, this would be a change order, but this is also one of those jobs that you just want it to be over with.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

AaronJ said:


> LoL, yeah Thanks DontknowWye. I kinda put my foot in my mouth. My telecommunication business that I had was CATV and we didn't mess with any structuring wire. We did basic installation for major MSP's throughout the United States, when I shut down that business I started an electrical contracting company. The consulting part, I have helped other contractors get their company's more organized, so they can be more profitable.
> 
> This client that we are working with is thinking about going with Cat6 now instead of Cat5e, this would be a change order, but this is also one of those jobs that you just want it to be over with.


Well depending on what the customer's needs are, then Cat 6 may or may not be necessary. But why not sell them up to it anyway? Labor would be pretty much identical to if it were cat 5e, and you could make a bit more money selling them Cat 6 instead. And they'll benefit from the increased performance of the system.


----------



## AaronJ (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Eric for the reply. The thing is, all the Cat5e is ran and terminated. We ran over 42 lines and just waiting on the phone company to bring in their T-1.
The owner was talking to some "IT Guy" and said "Why didn't you run Cat6" and then that got the customer thinking.

Thats why I'm wondering if it would actually make a difference?? This is a check cashing store.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

AaronJ said:


> Thanks Eric for the reply. The thing is, all the Cat5e is ran and terminated. We ran over 42 lines and just waiting on the phone company to bring in their T-1.
> The owner was talking to some "IT Guy" and said "Why didn't you run Cat6" and then that got the customer thinking.
> 
> Thats why I'm wondering if it would actually make a difference?? This is a check cashing store.


Sounds like the customer has small d**k syndrome and they want the latest and greatest.

I doubt they're maxing out their current system anyway. Upgrading to Cat 6 would require new cable, new terminations, new patch panels, new switches, etc. etc. and if the IT guy convinces them that they absolutely need it, well then who are you to deny them that? :whistling2:

Check out the name of this boat:


----------



## DontKnowWye (Dec 11, 2010)

A bit easier to read version.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Ha, thanks for the bigger photo. I never realized the little rubber raft was named "Original Contract" :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

AaronJ said:


> Thanks Eric for the reply. The thing is, all the Cat5e is ran and terminated. We ran over 42 lines and just waiting on the phone company to bring in their T-1.
> The owner was talking to some "IT Guy" and said "Why didn't you run Cat6" and then that got the customer thinking.
> 
> Thats why I'm wondering if it would actually make a difference?? This is a check cashing store.


Change Order sign here please.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

For a T1 connection Cat6 would be useless (speaking strictly about the line run to the SmartJack) as T1 is only 1.5 Mbps Up and 1.5 Mbps down. However for local network Cat5e is still "adequate" and can run GigE speeds, however Cat6 is the newer spec that most job sites spec out. I for example wont run Cat5e on any new commercial installs. Cat6 allows for higher frequencies, thus faster speeds and can run up to 10gige right now.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

unless everything is cat6e, it will not be. like others said, all components must be what the wire is. if not, its what ever the lowest rating is


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

A t1 works just fine with cat3. Just need 2 pairs and youre good to go.

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Well depending on what the customer's needs are, then Cat 6 may or may not be necessary. But why not sell them up to it anyway? Labor would be pretty much identical to if it were cat 5e, and you could make a bit more money selling them Cat 6 instead. And they'll benefit from the increased performance of the system.


 

Labor identical?? You must be crazy. It takes twice as long to make up a cat6 data termination compared to a cat5


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Labor identical?? You must be crazy. It takes twice as long to make up a cat6 data termination compared to a cat5


I hope this is sarcastic....


----------



## AaronJ (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys for all the info! Also the picture says it all!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I hope this is sarcastic....


He's an electrician that's a good record for them :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Labor identical?? You must be crazy. It takes twice as long to make up a cat6 data termination compared to a cat5


Sure takes me 'bout the same time to do each one :blink: And I got my punchdown tool out of a Cracker Jack box.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Sure takes me 'bout the same time to do each one :blink: And I got my punchdown tool out of a Cracker Jack box.


Did you buy that at the movies or at the store:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Did you buy that at the movies or at the store:laughing::laughing:


Half-eaten out of a dumpster :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Sure takes me 'bout the same time to do each one :blink: And I got my punchdown tool out of a Cracker Jack box.


 
Simply punching down a keystone takes about the same amount of time.

Making patch cables that will pass 1 gigabyte test is a different story.

Maybe it's just me, but Cat 6 slows me way down. 1000 terminations of cat6 and 1000 termination of cat 5 would be a big time difference on my bid. Even the keystones have extra parts due to the bigger wire. Have to punch many twice. There's no way labor is the same for both.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

The IT guy said that because he wants to make you look cheap. Not many people buy cat5 anymore. When I see people running cat5 I automatically assume that they're hacks. It's an assumption from the area of my brain that creates assumptions, like: Made in China is junk, even if it's possible that china can produce quality.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kaboler said:


> ...even if it's possible that china can produce quality.


Beef Lo Mein, maybe.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

kaboler said:


> Not many people buy cat5 anymore. When I see people running cat5 I automatically assume that they're hacks.


Seriously? 
I get your explanation of this, but seriously?

This coming from a first year apprentice. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Seriously?
> I get your explanation of this, but seriously?
> 
> This coming from a first year apprentice. :whistling2:


Yes but they Know so much more Than any body else:laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Seriously?
> I get your explanation of this, but seriously?
> 
> This coming from a first year apprentice. :whistling2:


LOL. Hey now, I am a first year apprentice too. But I must say, I had to laugh at his comment.


----------

